# Catalinaaquarium.com



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_190&products_id=1419

Prices are amazing!

Anyone have experience with them? People say good things about them on plantedtank.com. How was the shipping?

I hope I just shared a good site with everyone =)


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

I bought bulbs from them before, good customer service cheap price on both products and shipping..


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

prices are good  but what the quality of the products? Just looked on T5 HO. they sell bulbs with no name for $20, but for $24 you can get ATI

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

